# Yes, it's a real 2021 calendar...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

2021 Drinking with Chickens Calendar...and I'll just leave this here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Will you flip the months for us?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't have them yet, there is a book and a calendar. I will probably get the book when the price comes down a little bit. They are available online.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Link? You know there are liable to be some on here that might want the calendar.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Meyer's Hatchery and Amazon I think.


----------

